# PVC - Slip or Threaded



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

Just wondering what people prefer when plumbing their sumps to their tanks:
(1) Slip PVC connections
(2) Threaded PVC connections


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Depends on which joint and what the future maintenance or removal demands are like.

In general my plumbing is all slip, except for four or five connections (ie at bulkheads, flanking a gate valve)


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

I prefer threaded as it's easier to take apart later, especially for bulkhead fittings/connections, and we all know it will get taken apart after some time


----------



## rrobbiiee (Dec 4, 2010)

I like a combination as well. Slip for the pieces I know I won't have to take apart, threaded for things like strainers/output nozzles that require cleaning.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Combination for sure, especially in areas you want to reuse, or can reuse.


----------

